# amel or RO?



## Nelson77321 (Nov 18, 2007)

lt me know what you think, he was sold to me as amel het hypo but ive been told he is more likely Reverse okeetee










he was in shed in this pic, his colours are much more orange atm, will get some updated pics ASAP.

what do you guys think, amel or RO?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

RO.
:lol2:


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

stunning ro love the white around the pattern:mf_dribble:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

A very Reverse Okeetee-ish Amel.

All ROs are Amels; not all amels are RO.

I would not personally call this a GREAT Reverse Okeetee, but it's got enough white for some people to call it a RO. I would personally call that an Amel and save RO for much thicker, more even bands around the saddles. But that's my personal preference and definition for a selectively bred variant of Amelanistic.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah amel to me, i would personally want to see more white to call it an RO:no1:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Amel:whistling2:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

fazer600sy said:


> Amel:whistling2:


I agree. RO's need more white bands.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

its right on the fence this one! Its either a poor RO or a very nice amel!


----------



## Nelson77321 (Nov 18, 2007)

lol ill go wiv pretty amel


----------



## Reptile Steve (Aug 27, 2007)

100% Amel.


----------



## python faux (Jan 18, 2008)

Id say amel


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

Id definitely go with an amel. I pretty amel though


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

Heres Ants R.O for comparison

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-pictures/86793-my-new-06-ro-female.html


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

ive got an amel and it doesnt look like that :|


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Andy b 1 said:


> ive got an amel and it doesnt look like that :|


amels are variable(like all morphs), from sunglow to RO(in terms of whiteness), and also in terms of background colours, from vomit colour to bright orange:lol2: and saddles from orange to bright red:no1:


----------

